# Miley's Very Early Baby Bump/Foaling Thread



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

I just can't contain myself any longer. I'm going to start an early "baby bump" thread that will eventually turn into a "foal watch" thread. It's rather long, but I have to fill you in on the past 8 months, so hang with me guys lol:thumbsup:

Miley made us work to get her bred. The stud she was being bred to got injured last breeding season live covering, so his owner wanted to keep this season easy on him and only ship semen. She cycled perfectly in March, was AI'd, didn't take. Her next cycle was really funky. She stayed at a 22mm follicle for almost a week, and then shot to a 55mm follicle in less than 48 hours. She was bred, and again didn't take. At this point I was getting a little frustrated, but decided to try one more time. She had a textbook cycle....and again no baby:? 

We decided she must be allergic to the extender, so the stallion owner (my co-worker) agreed we could attempt to live cover. Apparently Miley just needed to meet her baby daddy! She was in raging heat and stood like a champ for him. We ended up leaving them together for 3 days....they were obsessed with each other. Stallion owner said she was covered at least 15 times that she saw lol. When they weren't doing the deed, Miley would lick him from head to toe and just fawn over him. Cracks me up.








The two love birds. 

15 days later, look what we have! SO EXCITED. We decided to put her on regumate just because of how difficult she was to get bred. Better to be safe than sorry!









We went back at day 25 to check for heart beat. No baby. We searched for 30 minutes and could find absolutely nothing. Her uterus didn't look like it had absorbed the embryo, it still "looked" like she was bred..but there was no baby. I was heartbroken. My vet told me to keep her on regumate for 15 days and we'd recheck her at 40 days JUST to make sure. I took her in at Day 40, expecting to be disappointed with no baby. But look what Miley had been hiding from us:grin: A beautiful little blob with a strong heart beat.









Here is the the baby at 90 days, along with the chunky Mama!


















And finally, here we are at 120 days. (She's 125 days as I write this)


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Chunky mum  I dont really like QH's as in the UK we have very few and i am used to WB's but foalies are cute no matter what the breed . I share your excitement! Dee is 167 days  its very exciting


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Chunky mum  I dont really like QH's as in the UK we have very few and i am used to WB's but foalies are cute no matter what the breed . I share your excitement! Dee is 167 days  its very exciting


I started out riding Thoroughbreds and WB's, they will always have special place in my heart:hug: Not to mention your girl is GORGEOUS. Wow, she is something else. I cannot wait to see that baby...oh my goodness.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

VLBUltraHot said:


> I started out riding Thoroughbreds and WB's, they will always have special place in my heart:hug: Not to mention your girl is GORGEOUS. Wow, she is something else. I cannot wait to see that baby...oh my goodness.


 your girl is lovely... QH's dont half have big bums  haha . I think shes having a black colt. Stallion isnt homozygous for colour so its a real guessing game. My girlie is my good mare and horse of a lifetime .


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> your girl is lovely... QH's dont half have big bums  haha . I think shes having a black colt. Stallion isnt homozygous for colour so its a real guessing game. My girlie is my good mare and horse of a lifetime .


I'll guess a black tobi filly then!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

VLBUltraHot said:


> I'll guess a black tobi filly then!


I like your guess as its what i want


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

VLBUltraHot said:


> I'll guess a black tobi filly then!


I hate to be a Debby Downer, but your options for color are chestnut or chestnut splash. So either they'll be solid like mom, or have chrome like dad to some extent (not necessarily the exact same markings), but your foal will be a chestnut.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Poseidon said:


> I hate to be a Debby Downer, but your options for color are chestnut or chestnut splash. So either they'll be solid like mom, or have chrome like dad to some extent (not necessarily the exact same markings), but your foal will be a chestnut.


Yes, my foal will be a chestnut! (hoping for that splash!)

But Dee's foal (DeliciousD's mare) may be a black tobi  We were talking about her mare, not mine


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Poseidon said:


> I hate to be a Debby Downer, but your options for color are chestnut or chestnut splash. So either they'll be solid like mom, or have chrome like dad to some extent (not necessarily the exact same markings), but your foal will be a chestnut.


Shes talking about me  my black mare is in foal to a coloured stallion.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

5 months  She's looking more "full" in her flanks. Not too much of an actual bump, but definitely has the plump glow going on.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Very pretty mare! I hope everything goes well for you! My mare is also in foal and is 204 days along. I have been putting off starting a "baby bump" thread for her because I can barely stand the waiting as it is! But I will happily follow your thread!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

do it


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol maybe when I have a few more pictures. It's weird, none of my notifications are working in my email anymore. Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*180 Days (6 Months)*

We finally reached the "more than halfway" mark 

Here's Miley at 6 months today. Definitely noticed the most change between the 5 month to 6 month span. She's expanding a little outward, and has definitely acquired a baby bump. I had to let her belly straps on her blanket out because they were getting a little snug It has been quite cold around her lately, and she normally acquires a woolly mammoth winter coat. This year however, I suppose it's the pregnancy glow/hormones, she has had a shorter much more shiny coat. I can't believe how fast time has flown. Only about 1.5 months and we'll be in her third trimester!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Sexy lady have lovely humps x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*187 Days - Felt Baby Move!*

It is coooooold here! Took Miley's blanket off for a quick peek at the baby bump this morning. I was standing next to her with my hands under her belly trying to stay warm.....and felt the baby move for the first time!!! Wow It was such a cool feeling. It was far too strong and unmistakable to be anything else. Miley turned around and glared at me when it kicked, so the little rascal must be getting strong enough to bug her 

Here she is at day 187 on the left, and day 30 on the right. She is quite the chunk with her winter coat (as you can see she's skin and bones, trying to reach for that grass lol). If it's possible, I'm starting to get even more excited!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*195 Days - Beginning of the Miserable Stage*

I hope everyone is staying warm with this crazy weather across the States. I've been flooding my horses with mash and electrolytes making sure they are hydrated enough with how frozen all the buckets are. Trying my best to avoid the dreaded "C" word:-|

Miley currently looks like a house. She has recently started to just stand out in the pasture with her eyes half closed for a few hours at a time. I guess the baby is beginning to be more active and take up more space, because she is starting to act like she knows something is bouncing around in her belly. She is really starting to look large...everywhere lol. I still hop on her and ride for short periods of time, but it may be close to time for her to just be lunged. I'm sure she'll let me know 

Here are a few pictures from today. Enjoying some above freezing temperatures finally!

195 Days, nice and chubby!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Big foalie belly! Just watch her weight a little hun, you dont want a fat mare in late pregnancy  Looking good!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Big foalie belly! Just watch her weight a little hun, you dont want a fat mare in late pregnancy  Looking good!


She's not even in her third trimester yet, so I haven't changed her feeding regiment. I guess she just doesn't carry her baby weight well lol


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

VLBUltraHot said:


> She's not even in her third trimester yet, so I haven't changed her feeding regiment. I guess she just doesn't carry her baby weight well lol


If she showing from behind yet?  Bless her! Shes such a different shape to dee


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> If she showing from behind yet?  Bless her! Shes such a different shape to dee


Nope, not from behind yet! She seems to be carrying it pretty high, and right smack dab in the middle of her belly. Her and Dee are SO different, it cracks me up. Long and lean Dee with a nice and obvious baby bump, and short chunky Miley who looks like an elephant!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Dee 



















 BUMP!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Awh, look at her! She's got the bed head prego mom look going on in the bottom picture 

What a beautiful bump!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

All pregnant mare bumps are beautiful  xxx


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I love reading these threads, i get so pumped when waiting for the foals to be born!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Miley is looking great! I think it's neat how they all carry so differently. Miley looks like she is slowly just getting thicker, especially through the flanks (and I don't mean in a bad way!), Dee is popping out to the sides and Lilly looks like an ovular basketball on legs. 



> She's not even in her third trimester yet, so I haven't changed her feeding regiment. I guess she just doesn't carry her baby weight well lol


I think she looks ok. Winter coats also can obscure things and make them look bigger than they are, plus the camera adds 10 lbs...


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Miley is looking great! I think it's neat how they all carry so differently. Miley looks like she is slowly just getting thicker, especially through the flanks (and I don't mean in a bad way!), Dee is popping out to the sides and Lilly looks like an ovular basketball on legs.
> 
> I think she looks ok. Winter coats also can obscure things and make them look bigger than they are, plus the camera adds 10 lbs...


Thanks Glynnis! I'm glad you think she looks okay weight wise. I agree with you, I love to see how different the three of them are carrying. The AQHA chunk, refined Half-Arabian, and tall leggy WB are all proving to be so different! It's so much fun to watch. 

I do think Lilly takes the cake on overall roundness


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She only looks a heifer. I think it's just how she's carrying, because I can say with sureness she isn't obese. I have to be so careful about her diet because she is such an easy keeper. She is kept at my parents and I stole the bathroom scale, measured the average weight of the square bales they have and determined how much Lilly gets based on their weight, and marked on a bucket how much broodmare supplement she gets and then wrote out detailed instructions. My poor dad...


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> She only looks a heifer. I think it's just how she's carrying, because I can say with sureness she isn't obese. I have to be so careful about her diet because she is such an easy keeper. She is kept at my parents and I stole the bathroom scale, measured the average weight of the square bales they have and determined how much Lilly gets based on their weight, and marked on a bucket how much broodmare supplement she gets and then wrote out detailed instructions. My poor dad...


Lol I completely understand this! Miley is also a very easy keeper. She's always just been on a complete feed and pasture, and hay as needed during the winter. But anytime I go out of town and my parents have to come take care of the horses (especially now with Miley being bred) I have a strict list of instructions on what needs to be done  I'm impressed that you actually calculated her diet based on weight, not many people take the time to do that!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm trying to mitigate as much risk as possible - we've had two foals on our farm. One that survived and was fine and one that did not, not by anybody's fault, but the end result was not pretty. Basically, the things I can control, I want to make sure happen so the risk to Lilly is minimized. I see having an obese mare as risky.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*Play day!*

It's a glorious day today! 60 degrees and the sunshine is beautiful!

Miley was more spunky today than she has been in awhile! 207 days pregnant!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She looks amazing. Carrying high and tight like a proper maiden. She should speak to dee who's really let herself go lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> She looks amazing. Carrying high and tight like a proper maiden. She should speak to dee who's really let herself go lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you DD! She's carrying so much different than I thought she would. She's a pretty thick and stout mare, but she's hiding that baby real well. 

Lol Dee is soaking up the chance to expand! If she has the chance to be nice and plump, she's going to take it


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing! What a lovely little lady.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she sure is hiding that baby.. She really does not look PG .


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

stevenson said:


> she sure is hiding that baby.. She really does not look PG .


It's crazy isn't it? I had her ultrasounded a few days ago just to make sure. Spine, ribs, and a strong little heartbeat on ultrasound...so she definitely has a little one tucked up in there somewhere. Maybe she'll start showing these last four months


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

EliRose said:


> Subbing! What a lovely little lady.


Thank you EliRose, I sure think so


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

*cough* where are the new pics? Not allowed to update without pics!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Gorgeous girl . I'm looking forward to a gorgeous baby.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

> *cough* where are the new pics? Not allowed to update without pics!


I don't know what I was thinking DD! Here are some from the past few days



rideverystride said:


> Gorgeous girl . I'm looking forward to a gorgeous baby.


Thank you so much! I cannot wait 


Picture time!!!! Lots of them

Here are the ultrasound pictures/video....she is in fact, still in foal  video is of baby's heartbeat.













Here is a picture from 2 days ago. I live in the south, so this was quite a surprise!









And here are today's 214 day pictures! (Note the snow two days ago, and now it is 70F and warm today..just crazy)


































I've started to notice she's carrying a little more lopsided to the left. I know it's hard to tell on pictures, and it doesn't help that she doesn't look very pregnant. Still not showing from behind lol. Can't believe we only have four months to go. Looking back, time has really flown by. Sorry for the long post, lot of info this time


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*237 Days*

237 days today! Only a few more and we will finally be counting down from 100 until her supposed "due date". 

Baby has been ACTIVE. Kicking up a storm almost every time I'm with her. Miley's attitude has changed once again, she is being such a love bug as of late. It must be the gorgeous weather we've been having. 

























Here is a video of the stinker giving mom a hard time while she's trying to enjoy her dinner. I can't wait to play with this baby!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I really like your mare. Any pictures of the stallion or a website?


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Subbing! 

Miley is looking great!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

JetdecksComet said:


> I really like your mare. Any pictures of the stallion or a website?


Thank you very much  She's bred to Solanos Kicker!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

EnduranceLover6 said:


> Subbing!
> 
> Miley is looking great!


Thank you


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is looking so good and I think you are going to have one gorgeous baby! And I heard the southern US got snow! That is nuts!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's looking great!!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Miley looks great! I can't wait to see how her foal is going to turn out!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow...your mare is carrying that little baby so well. Its making me wonder if my maiden is overweight, or if she's just that much different then yours...

BTW, I like the stud. He's very hadsome.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

roanypony said:


> Wow...your mare is carrying that little baby so well. Its making me wonder if my maiden is overweight, or if she's just that much different then yours...
> 
> BTW, I like the stud. He's very hadsome.


It's crazy isn't it? She's a pretty stout mare, and she has a fairly long back...so both of those things combined are the reason she's carrying so well I think 

And yes, I agree with you on the stud. He has beauty and brains and I CANNOT wait to see what they give me  good luck with your maiden! How far along is she?


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*8 months TOMORROW*

I will be sure to post Miley's eight month pictures tomorrow!! It was raining and very foggy out today...not good picture taking weather. 

So here are a few side by side pictures of Miley and Solanos Kicker "Kicks" just for fun 

Sorry for the large scratch on her head, dumb mare. I think they both have incredibly kind and expressive eyes. I may be biased especially on Miley, but I think they have absolutely beautiful heads. 









Love how fluidly they move, so flawless. Miley has a weird obsession with cows, and Kicker is obviously a reiner and cow horse....I am going to have A LOT of fun with this baby doing stock horse shows. 









So I'm stuck with sorrel, obviously But I sure do love a good red horse. He's been known to throw one blue or blue/brown eye, a good amount of bald faces, some crazy patterned white blazes, and a random belly spot here and there. All out of solid mares. He specializes in lots of chrome. I'm really hoping for a solid filly with four socks or stockings and a cool white face. Do you think I'm asking too much?  no pressure Miley and Kicks!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Such a pretty girl. My very first mare that I had for 9 years growing up was a chestnut, so like you, I also like me a good red horse. 

And you are very specific on what you want for colour lol. But I know where you're coming from. I too am hoping for a little more white on Lilly's baby. Knowing my luck though, I will get a solid with no markings at all! 

You probably said this somewhere near the beginning of your thread, but do you know if the stud is homozygous for splash? (if that is even possible?)


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I *LOVE* a wide blaze!! (and I'd say you have a pretty good chance)  

and its not just you- your girl has a very pretty head!!(They both do actually)


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Such a pretty girl. My very first mare that I had for 9 years growing up was a chestnut, so like you, I also like me a good red horse.
> 
> And you are very specific on what you want for colour lol. But I know where you're coming from. I too am hoping for a little more white on Lilly's baby. Knowing my luck though, I will get a solid with no markings at all!
> 
> You probably said this somewhere near the beginning of your thread, but do you know if the stud is homozygous for splash? (if that is even possible?)


No, he is not homozygous for splash.

I (of course) will be over the moon with whatever Miley decides to give me....but If I could choose, it would definitely be what I stated above lol. Like you said, I'm sure I'll get a nice solid colt too!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

darkpony said:


> I *LOVE* a wide blaze!! (and I'd say you have a pretty good chance)
> 
> and its not just you- your girl has a very pretty head!!(They both do actually)


Me too! I definitely love wide blazes  Fingers crossed they decide to paint one on this baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree, I will be happy with whatever Lilly is baking for me. The foal could be butt ugly for all I care, just as long as it's healthy. I highly doubt Miley and this stud could produce anything but gorgeous though. They are both stunning. 

On a different note, my fiance and I went for a trail ride in the Sonoma valley a few months back and the horse he rode was a flaxen chestnut - he is not horsey at all, he knows that because I told him that. He was sitting beside me while I was looking at this thread and he went "oh look, that horse is a flax seed, right?" It made me chuckle.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol oh my goodness, I laughed to myself a good five minutes before I was able to type. That is too funny Glynnis, I love it 

My bf is very sweet and encouraging when it comes to my horse addiction, but he is totally clueless. Some of the things he says or asks just get me to giggling. Gotta love it!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't realize this foal is by Solanos Kicker! Can't wait to see the little guy/girl! What an awesome pair!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

VLB-- for what it's worth I think you're going to get a lot of chrome out of these two.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

trainerunlimited said:


> I didn't realize this foal is by Solanos Kicker! Can't wait to see the little guy/girl! What an awesome pair!


Thank you trainer! I'm really stoked about having a baby by him  I can't wait either!!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

JetdecksComet said:


> VLB-- for what it's worth I think you're going to get a lot of chrome out of these two.


I sure hope so Jet it would be icing on the cake!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Love a nice chestnut with lots of chrome. . Doing a chrome dance for you!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*257 Days*



DeliciousD said:


> Love a nice chestnut with lots of chrome. . Doing a chrome dance for you!


Thank you DD  keep the chrome dance coming!!

I think Miley is FINALLY starting to join the "I look like I'm pregnant" club. Here are 257 day pictures and she actually looks like she could be in foal. She is shedding like crazy, so sorry about her fugly hair coat.








Her model shot lol

































Last pneumabort shot in about two weeks  I'm starting to slowly gather things for my foaling kit and foaling stall construction has commenced!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Love the model shot  such a beautiful mare  still doing the chrome dance!

Yep, she's looking preggers especially in the first pic! You can breath now. Lol.
Delicia is 300 days tomorrow! Caslicks comes out and flu and tetnus jabs this week...scary!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> Love the model shot  such a beautiful mare  still doing the chrome dance!
> 
> Yep, she's looking preggers especially in the first pic! You can breath now. Lol.
> Delicia is 300 days tomorrow! Caslicks comes out and flu and tetnus jabs this week...scary!


I have let out a big sigh of relief, already feeling more calm  Oh my gosh D!! I'm freaking out for you!!! 300 days....so crazy!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha, I somehow missed the model shot. She is just gorgeous. You should get a nice looking baby from her. I don't even see a fugly coat. You should see Lilly... 

And DD, I can't believe Dee is going to be 300 days! It seems to be going by so quickly now. I just gave Lilly her 5-way vaccine this past weekend. The _very last vaccination_ in her pregnancy. Now there really is nothing to do but wait.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl! We're in the "home stretch!" I can't wait to see all these foalies on the ground! I love Miley's expression!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*276 Days*

I promise to post better pictures with my good camera at the end of next week. Life has been rather hectic as of late.

Miley is 276 days today! I can't believe we're approaching 300 days so fast:shock:

With the weather getting warmer....she's getting miserable. I really hate thinking that this baby will more than likely be born in June, when it's in the upper 90 degrees on average. Not to mention the hoards of pesky flies! Oh well, I'll just do the best I can to keep them comfortable when we cross that bridge.

Life is really tough as a "broodmare". 








Baby is getting heavier!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Just realized I forgot to upload Miley's "9 month" pictures to her thread. Just a little behind seeing that she'll be 10 months at the end of next week...oops:shock:

Pregnancy suits her well.









































Just a cool picture for fun


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

She looks amazing!


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

your mare is just a month ahead of mine! she looks gorgeous! i can't wait to see what this baby will look like


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

ArabianGirl27 said:


> She looks amazing!


Thank you  She really has bloomed during the last few months. Pregnancy hormones and a diet fit for kings is what I'm attributing it to lol.



ShotofVanilla said:


> your mare is just a month ahead of mine! she looks gorgeous! i can't wait to see what this baby will look like


Thank you! Your mare is quite the stunner herself...just gorgeous. We'll have babies close together then  it's getting pretty exciting now that we're toward the end huh?


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

*300 Days!*

I feel like Miley and I passed a milestone today  I know we still have a bit to go...and the stressful part hasn't nearly begun. BUT, we made it to the 300's, and that is something I'm really stoked about. 

The bump and a little glimpse of her udder.








Still looking incredible for how far along she is.

























And the foaling pen is completed  minus a few bent boards to replace, and straw....she is moved in and seems to be taking it all in stride. I've done my best to make this stall as dog/gelding/coyote/anything proof. I don't want to take any chances. I made sure the lights completely flood the stall at night so I can see everything that's happening. Can't believe how close we're getting:shock:









I gave her last vaccinations and wormer today....now all I can do is wait for this long anticipated baby!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

300 days is exciting! It means just over a month to go... well... allegedly. Sometimes it can be more than that...

And that is an excellent foaling pen. I wish I had that for Lilly, but it is a disgusting mess out here and it's snow again. :-(


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

DeliciousD said:


> your girl is lovely... QH's dont half have big bums  haha . I think shes having a black colt. Stallion isnt homozygous for colour so its a real guessing game. My girlie is my good mare and horse of a lifetime .


 
You are a good guesser Dee!! That is why I refuse to tell people what I want because I am not as lucky as you! I know I will get the exact opposite of what I say I am hoping for! 

How is Miley doing? she hardly looks pregnant!! but she is a lot taller/larger than my mare so I think she just hides it better!! either way... I am excited to see what you get!


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

VLBUltraHot said:


> Thank you  She really has bloomed during the last few months. Pregnancy hormones and a diet fit for kings is what I'm attributing it to lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Your mare is quite the stunner herself...just gorgeous. We'll have babies close together then  it's getting pretty exciting now that we're toward the end huh?


yes! i'm so excited and starting to panic lol. Have you given your mare her vaccinations yet, or are you? I've heard many people who swear by it and others who just give the baby a tetanus shot.. such a difficult decision since paying the vet is going to be difficult after her last episode. I'm just not sure what to do..


----------



## Me and Dee (Apr 26, 2014)

God, her coat is so beautiful and shiny. She's gorgeous, cant wait to see baby!!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

darkpony said:


> You are a good guesser Dee!! That is why I refuse to tell people what I want because I am not as lucky as you! I know I will get the exact opposite of what I say I am hoping for!
> 
> How is Miley doing? she hardly looks pregnant!! but she is a lot taller/larger than my mare so I think she just hides it better!! either way... I am excited to see what you get!



Miley is good  we're at 308 days today and I can tell she's getting closer and changes are happening! Her bag doesn't really go down anymore after she's been out in the pasture...and her teats are beginning to fill out a little bit more. I think she's going to go sooner than later! 

She's 15.1 and about 1100 pounds...so she definitely has a lot of room to hide the baby! Thanks for asking  how is your sweet girl?


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

ShotofVanilla said:


> yes! i'm so excited and starting to panic lol. Have you given your mare her vaccinations yet, or are you? I've heard many people who swear by it and others who just give the baby a tetanus shot.. such a difficult decision since paying the vet is going to be difficult after her last episode. I'm just not sure what to do..


Haha I know the panicky feeling I can't wait to see what you get!

Yes, I gave Miley her 3,5,7,9 month pneumabort shots throughout her pregnancy. And I just vaccinated her with VEWT, Rabies, West Nile, and Flu/Rhino at day 300. I'd rather have the antibodies in Miley's colostrum to cover my bases than risk the baby getting anything  Talk to your vet about what he/she recommends. 



Me and Dee said:


> God, her coat is so beautiful and shiny. She's gorgeous, cant wait to see baby!!


Thank you  she is eating better than I am, hence the healthy coat lol. I can't wait either...I'm so close!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

VLBUltraHot said:


> Miley is good  we're at 308 days today and I can tell she's getting closer and changes are happening! Her bag doesn't really go down anymore after she's been out in the pasture...and her teats are beginning to fill out a little bit more. I think she's going to go sooner than later!
> 
> She's 15.1 and about 1100 pounds...so she definitely has a lot of room to hide the baby! Thanks for asking  how is your sweet girl?


Flashy is doing well. 269 days! She is 14 hh and maybe 900 lbs. So it's safe to say she is a blimp. And very hormonal. Our poor old gelding she's with can't make one step with out getting a look. But other than that she is in good condition and is even starting to get some dapples which is unusual.


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

darkpony said:


> Flashy is doing well. 269 days! She is 14 hh and maybe 900 lbs. So it's safe to say she is a blimp. And very hormonal. Our poor old gelding she's with can't make one step with out getting a look. But other than that she is in good condition and is even starting to get some dapples which is unusual.


Don't you just love pregnancy hormones lol? My geldings feel the same way...they know to MOVE quickly or :hide: when Miley is heading their way! Poor guys, they just don't understand


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Aaaaand Miley is over it 

















One week away from the safe zone and I think both Miley and I are ready! Look at these impressive 312 day MAIDEN boobies...I guess she doesn't want me to *completely* die of a heart attack and not bag up until after she foals. She is miserable though, I have to encourage her to leave her stall and get exercise out in the pasture. She'd rather just stand by her alfalfa and fan inside the barn. Come on, baby!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow,looks like she's planning to feed her kid well! 
Juno,who's due in 19 days,is not even close to looking like that,lol.


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

Nilla will kinda bag up like that but as soon as I exercise her it goes back to normal lol have you been testing her milk? if she has any? My vet told me to get calcium testing trips and when it gets to like 200pp they will foal within the next 72 hours she said it never fails! (knock on wood)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol that is a huge udder! Lilly looked like two partially deflated ballons for most of her pregnancy. Miley is extra prepared! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

She looks fab!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

ShotofVanilla said:


> Nilla will kinda bag up like that but as soon as I exercise her it goes back to normal lol have you been testing her milk? if she has any? My vet told me to get calcium testing trips and when it gets to like 200pp they will foal within the next 72 hours she said it never fails! (knock on wood)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She has really clear/amberish color "milk" the past few days. Her teats aren't super filled out, so it's hard for me to actually express a whole lot:-( I actually bought pH test strips instead of the calcium strips (I couldn't find any locally) so I'm going to play around with those and see if they work  Fingers crossed!!!



Glynnis said:


> Lol that is a huge udder! Lilly looked like two partially deflated ballons for most of her pregnancy. Miley is extra prepared!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol Lilly just reeaaally liked to keep you on your toes I'm really surprised Miley has this big of a bag so early...she never ceases to amaze me.



DeliciousD said:


> She looks fab!


Thanks DD! I'm so ready! More relaxed tail head muscles and lots of tail itching as of late!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Filly born today at 321 days. She has stolen my heart.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Woah, wasn't expecting to see that! Congrats! Everything went well I hope?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I literally just gasped when I opened my email. WOW, what a beautiful baby. Looks like she's got a very similar blaze to mom!

Congratulations!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

you got a stunt double!! adorable! ...and so lucky that she didnt make you wait!


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats on your beautiful filly!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Gorgeous filly! More pics please


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

Congrats!! My mare is 300 days today! beautiful baby!


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Woah, wasn't expecting to see that! Congrats! Everything went well I hope?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't expecting it either! She caught me totally surprised and unprepared. I thought she was going to go early...but not day 321 early! 



EliRose said:


> I literally just gasped when I opened my email. WOW, what a beautiful baby. Looks like she's got a very similar blaze to mom
> Congratulations!!


Thank you! She is definitely a miniature Miley 



darkpony said:


> you got a stunt double!! adorable! ...and so lucky that she didnt make you wait!


I was very lucky I didn't have to wait! Quite the opposite lol


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just one picture? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Just one picture? :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Haha I won't be THAT cruel  I made a new thread for the little miss!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/mileys-foaling-thread-baby-here-413026/


----------

